# Seiko 7016-5000 'Monaco' User Guide?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Seiko Fans

I have searched the forum/Google, before posting this question I have an incoming Seiko 'Monaco' I think the number is Â 7016-5000, I was wondering if there is some where I can download an instruction manual or user guide? I know its vintage, I am wondering if you could point me in the right direction,

Many thanks MartinÂ


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Martin

I have a technical pdf for that caliber, it does give info on the functions of the chronograph so the repairer can test it, if that's of any use let me know and I'll email it to you.

wookie


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

wookie said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> I have a technical pdf for that caliber, it does give info on the functions of the chronograph so the repairer can test it, if that's of any use let me know and I'll email it to you.
> 
> wookie


PM'd

many thanks MartinÂ :thumbsup:


----------

